# Help to identify



## DigitalBoard (Dec 11, 2014)

Can anyone here help me identify this jacket brand name model please :angry1:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## DigitalBoard (Dec 11, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> are you fucking kidding me?


It's just a simple questions.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> are you fucking kidding me?


 hahaha you mean you can't tell what brand or model a blue jacket covered by spray in a random photo is? Psshhhhhh...do you even snowboard Steezus?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=blu...microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&gws_rd=ssl

...I think I found it...


----------



## DigitalBoard (Dec 11, 2014)

aggie05 said:


> hahaha you mean you can't tell what brand or model a blue jacket covered by spray in a random photo is? Psshhhhhh...do you even snowboard Steezus?



Isn't that the whole point of this post? I don't know that's why i asked?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ok despite the fact that its covered in snow, that wallpaper has been the most generic and most commonly used wallpaper since 2010 and has been the first thing to pop up on a google search of the word "snowboarding" for the last 5 years, i'd say that the jacket is no longer available. but i'm sure just about every snowboard shop would carry a very similar blue jacket.

this is the insanity. idiots wanting buy a jacket and putting together their setup before even considering going to a store...


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

DigitalBoard said:


> Isn't that the whole point of this post? I don't know that's why i asked?


Seriously dude, the only person that will be able to tell you what that jacket is at this point would be the guy wearing it. If you just dig the blue jacket, go to a store or use my provided google search and pick one out. I'm not quite sure why the brand/model in the jacket matters so much to you. Worry about the stuff that matters like waterproofing, breathability, interfacing, etc and THEN pick out a color. Get your game up and then worry about what you wear. I promise that no one gives a shit about your jacket-especially when the back is tracked out with the hardpack you just freed from the trail.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's an old ass Neff jacket.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

Lmao maybe no one gives a chit about the jacket as one of the above posters said, but perhaps the OP just really likes that particular design/color combo and hasn't found anything that looks just as dope in his eyes.

Therefore he comes here in hopes that someone might just accidentally stumble across the topic and remember the name/brand/model of it from back in the day.

And what is the result, we witness a raging crybaby freezing in a pond of tears because his first thought is "OMG THAT NOOB WILL WANT TO LOOK STEEZY IN A WALLPAPER JACKET LOL STUPID NOOB, LETS TELL HIM HOW DUMB HE IS".

Don't project your stupidity onto others. He asked a question, not recommendations on how to find something similar. If you don't know what it is, you can't answer the question, so why the hell did you even bother typing out your dumb rambling?

And before you ask me why i bothered to type out mine - there are just some levels of stupidity which cannot be left uncommented. Raging over someone asking for a jacket is one of them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Who the fuck are you?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rigghhhhht.....the design and color combo of a blue jacket that is hardly distinguishable. ok. Sorry to offend the Guardian of Stupid Questions...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Best I could do jacket guy, but not the one. 
Volcom ace insulated if your interested


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

KayZ said:


> Lmao maybe no one gives a chit about the jacket as one of the above posters said, but perhaps the OP just really likes that particular design/color combo and hasn't found anything that looks just as dope in his eyes.
> 
> Therefore he comes here in hopes that someone might just accidentally stumble across the topic and remember the name/brand/model of it from back in the day.
> 
> ...


Please dont project your stupidity on me


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

KayZ said:


> Lmao maybe no one gives a chit about the jacket as one of the above posters said, but perhaps the OP just really likes that particular design/color combo and hasn't found anything that looks just as dope in his eyes.
> 
> Therefore he comes here in hopes that someone might just accidentally stumble across the topic and remember the name/brand/model of it from back in the day.
> 
> ...


Fucking moron...


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

When did I go back to elementary school?


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I have that blue jacket. Is for ssle


----------



## DigitalBoard (Dec 11, 2014)

augie said:


> I have that blue jacket. Is for ssle


You got any picture? Can i see it. Thanks


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

DigitalBoard said:


> You got any picture? Can i see it. Thanks



Oh, I didn't zoom in and realize that coat had lines, mines just blue, the mystery continues


----------

